
Protect Your Right to Repair and Control the Devices in Your Life - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/12/protect-your-right-repair-and-control-devices-your-life
======
rayascott
Cory Doctorow has been banging on about this for years. What he and the EFF
don’t seem to understand, and certainly don’t care about is the creators right
to protect their intellectual property. Why should it be legal for people who
only bought the right to use a product, and not the right to access the
creators intellectual property, be allowed to legally reverse engineer your
hard work?

99% of people, myself included, couldn’t tinker or fix the electronic products
they buy anyway.

The existing laws are there for good reason. This is one fight the EFF aren’t
going to win.

~~~
minipci1321
> 99% of people ... couldn't ...

The rest of your argumentary might stand, but this... Didn't we hear it all
before? "99% of people have nothing to hide from their government", "99% of
people wouldn't be able to understand the legal language to read the law' etc.

~~~
rayascott
Nonsensical argument. What does the government have to do with this, and
making up quotes to support whatever it is you’re trying to get across,
doesn’t exactly speak with authority?

